# bumper launcher



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you serious trainers ever use any mechanical bumper launchers. I've seen some hand held or shoulder mounted like the "Retriever R Trainer" or the remote launchers. What kind and how much are some of these launchers? And has anybody ever tried building a home made one similar to a potato gun launcher?


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

bird buster said:


> I was wondering if any of you serious trainers ever use any mechanical bumper launchers. I've seen some hand held or shoulder mounted like the "Retriever R Trainer" or the remote launchers. What kind and how much are some of these launchers? And has anybody ever tried building a home made one similar to a potato gun launcher?


I have one but rarely use it. I mostly use it to plant blinds using the small rubber bumpers that sail a long way. 
For marks I use real birds almost exclusively and launched by wingers out in the field. I like the marks coming from the field rather from my side.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Steve, I am also looking at the Wiingers etc. Any recommendations? I train alone and primarily retrieving but am interested in getting my dog into upland too. Is a bird launcher a good idea or stay with the winger?? TIA for suggestions/advice. I also have a question about birds but I'll post that separate ...don't want to hijack the thread,


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

stillhuntin said:


> Steve, I am also looking at the Wiingers etc. Any recommendations? I train alone and primarily retrieving but am interested in getting my dog into upland too. Is a bird launcher a good idea or stay with the winger?? TIA for suggestions/advice. I also have a question about birds but I'll post that separate ...don't want to hijack the thread,


I think wingers are best but they are also expensive. The little box type bird launchers are great for upland training and can be used in a pinch for short marks. I had one once till I loaned it out and never got it back. Cheap way to do that is to buy the manual one for around $70 then go to Radio Shack and buy a cheap remote control car and strip it down to just the motor and axle. Mount it to the launcher and attach a stiff piece of wire to the trip lever and the car axle. Total cost around $100. Works out to about 60 yards.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Yuo can also build your own launchers. We have built some out of P.V.C they end up costing about $90 each. Then I saw birdboy [on UBD forum] has some Dogtra electronics for sale. So $700 for three or 3 for the price of 1  Vic

P.S. you can also use the dogta electronics on the manual launchers for upland.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions...pms sent.


----------

